# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वज़न बढ़ाना >  वजन बढ़ने के लिए संतुलित आहार और नियमित व्*यायाम

## Krishna

दौड़भाग की जिंदगी में मोटे लोग हमेशा पतले होने के फंडे ढ़ूढंते रहते है और जो लोग मोटे नहीं होते वे लगातार मोटे होने के प्रयास करते रहते हैं। 
लेकिन क्या आप जानते हैं मोटा होना भी फायदेमंद है बशर्ते आप फिट हों। 
कुछ लोग मोटे होने के लिए शॉर्टकट आजमाते हैं, जो स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिए नुकसानदेह है।

----------


## Krishna

वजन बढ़ाने के लिए आप संतुलित आहार तालिका का पालन कीजिए, अपने डायट चार्ट में विटामिन, मिनरल, वसा, प्रोटीन, कार्बोहाइड्रेट आदि को शामिल कीजिए। इसके अलावा अपनी दिनचर्या में व्*यायाम और योग को शामिल कीजिए। इसके अलावा जंक फूड, फास्*ट फूड और तैलीय पदार्थों का सेवन बिलकु न करें और न ही दवाईयों का प्रयोग करें, इसके साइड इफेक्*ट हो सकते हैं। आइए हम आपको वजन बढ़ाने के लिए आसान नुस्*खे बता रहे हैं।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन बढ़ाने के टिप्*स*

----------


## Krishna

हेल्दी डाइट लेकर भी अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं। डेयरी उत्पादों को सेवन करने से आपको वजन बढ़ाने में मदद मिलेगी। खाने में दूध, दही, बटर, पनीर आदि शमिल कीजिए। ये आपको आसानी से और तेजी से वजन बढ़ाने में मदद करेंगे।


हाई कैलोरी प्रोटीन और कैल्शियम को अपने डायट चार्ट में शामिल कीजिए, इससे आपके शरीर में कैलोरी की मात्रा बढ़ेगी जो कि वजन बढ़ाने के लिए बहुत आवश्*यक है।

----------


## Krishna

अधिक मात्रा में मांस खाने से मोटापा बढ़ता है। आप अंडा, मछली, क्रैब्स, मीट इत्यादि चीजों का सेवन कर सकते हैं। मांस और मछली में फैट होता है जो वजन बढ़ाने के लिए बहुत जरूरी है।


ड्राई फ्रूट्रस, बादाम, किशमिश इत्यादि में भरपूर कैलोरी होती है। बादाम और अन्य ड्राई फ्रूट्रस को रोस्ट कर उसकी क्रंची बनाकर स्नैक्स के तौर पर भी खाना अच्छा रहता है। ये आपको फिट भी रखेगा और मोटापा बढ़ाने में भी सहायक होगा ।

----------


## Krishna

यदि आप अपना वजन बढ़ाना चाहते हैं तो आपको अपने भोजन की मात्रा बढ़ानी होगी। दिन में थोड़े-थोड़े अंतराल पर कम से 5 से 6 बार खाना खायें।


वसायुक्त भोजन भी वजन बढ़ाता है, आप ऐसा भोजन का सेवन करें जो पौष्टिक होने के साथ-साथ वसायुक्त हो।

----------


## Krishna

नाश्ते के समय बादाम का दूध या मक्खन, घी इत्यादि का सेवन करने से आप स्वस्थ रहेंगे और अपना वजन भी बढ़ा पाएंगे।


रात को सोने से दो घंटे पहले डिनर कर लें, इससे खाना अच्*छे से पच जायेगा और आप फिट भी रहेगें।

----------


## Krishna

हर रोज कम से कम 50 से 60 मिनट तक व्*यायाम कीजिए, इसके लिए आप कोई फिटनेस सेंटर ज्*वॉइन कर सकते हैं।



वजन बढ़ाने के लिए यह जरूरी नहीं कि आप व्यायाम न करें या फिर एक्सरसाइज, योगा इत्यादि करना छोड़ दे बल्कि आप पौष्टिक आहार लेकर भी अपना वजन बढ़ा सकते हैं लेकिन उसके लिए जरूरी है यही डाइट चार्ट बनाना।

----------

